# 67 A-Body bucket recliner



## Ranzan (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi guys first post on here I`m an Olds guy but hopefully someone here might have an answer 

As the topic says I have a set of buckets but my recliner needs to be repaired
has anyone on this board ever fixed a set or have information of how to fix them?
it seems the piston might be the culprit


----------

